# Scarecrow Tortured Soul



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a so ..so DIY ...hope you can make sense of it !


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Another killer build for you deoblo.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

stick said:


> Another killer build for you deoblo.


thanks man !


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome, thank you  I like using the carpet glue too, it looks realistic. I wear a respirator because I cant handle the smell!
Do you think a 6 rpm synchronous motor would work, or would it be too fast? Im not sure if it could handle the weight either.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

projectworkout said:


> Awesome, thank you  I like using the carpet glue too, it looks realistic. I wear a respirator because I cant handle the smell!
> Do you think a 6 rpm synchronous motor would work, or would it be too fast? Im not sure if it could handle the weight either.


thanks !! yeah it's cheaper then Latex for sure .....im not sure if a 6 rpm would be to fast maybe not but might take away of the creepiness' factor


----------



## ParryOtter (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow, this looks so great! You did awesome.


----------

